# Boulder Creek heads up



## M-Train (Mar 28, 2008)

I ran that drop yesterday (in a ducky---fire away) and thought it was much softer than it was at the end of last season. All they did was flatten out that tombstone rock in the middle of the tongue. Yes it's a big rooster tail, but it's deep and soft. Try hard enough to go left, you might find trouble. Let the current take you down the middle, no sweat.


----------



## fluidgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

Marc- I think I saw you run that yesterday, unless someone else was up there soloing it. Looked like fun... good lines!


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pic of drop*

Drop into BC playpark, April 25


----------

